# Чувство тяжести и давления разлилось на всю правую сторону лица и головы



## Татьяна0502 (10 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Прошу мне помочь.. У меня такая проблема:
Год назад родила второго ребенка... Нервничаю, недосыпы... Много раз были ПА
И где то пол года назад что то стало мешать в правом ухе, и как будто слух ухудшился, шум в ушах. Посетила невролога, дали направление на МРТ шейного отдела-там грыжа С5-С6 как была, так и осталась... Без изменений. Поставила ВСД, тревожное расстройство и выписала «бетасерк» плюс "фенибут"... Шум прошел. Сходила к лору-там все в норме. Все прошло.
Недели две назад проснулась и правый глаз давит... Затем, чувство тяжести и давления разлилось на всю правую сторону лица и головы. Вот как будто раздуло и давит. Но при этом чувствительность не нарушена! По общему самочувствию -все в норме, не головокружений, не головных болей нет.
Пошла к неврологу, дали на МРТ головы и РЭГ с дуплексным сканированием. По мрт все в норме, переделали даже КТ с контрастном-норма! Рэг-норма! Кровь-норма! Дуплекс еще не делала!
Затем это чувство давление по правой стороне прошли. А позавчера опять появились и чем больше я об этом думаю, тем сильнее давит всю правую часть головы и лица (((я замучалась! Думаю, вдруг что то серьезное, типа инсульта и т д!
Прошу Вас очень, помочь мне, тем же советом...
Куда бежать? И что дальше делать? Какие обследования?


----------



## Evenelf (10 Июн 2017)

@Татьяна0502, Здравствуйте!


Татьяна0502 написал(а):


> Посетила невролога, дали направление на МРТ шейного отдела-там грыжа С5-С6 как была, так и осталась... Без изменений.


Т. Е. Грыжа была и раньше выявлена? А когда и в связи с чем делали раньше МРТ? Выложите сами снимки которые есть у Вас.


----------



## Татьяна0502 (10 Июн 2017)

Грыжа у меня уже лет 5. Раз в год делаю физио и стараюсь постоянно дома лфк. И раз в год мрт контроль. 
Снимки выложу в течении часа

   

Мрт делала в связи с обострениями. Иногда боли и натяжение шейных мышц и ощущение мурашек по пальцам, как будто немеют. Но я замечала, что как нервный срыв, так обостряется


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2017)

@Татьяна0502, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Evenelf (10 Июн 2017)

@Татьяна0502, сразу оговорюсь что я не врач.
Из того что очень явно видно на снимках имеется нарушение статики. В частности шея не должна смещаться в сторону а на снимках она смещена, кроме этого в шее должен быть плавный прогиб вперёд - лордоз а на снимках, простите, фигня какая-то.
Такая картина вероятно связана с Вашей профессиональной деятельностью либо привычкой. 
Данные обстоятельства безусловно вносят вклад в Ваше самочувствие. Насколько этот вклад велик определить дистанционно просто невозможно. Но то что это может быть причиной Ваших страданий в Вашем случае предположить с огромной долей вероятности очень можно.
Для решения проблемы нужно обратиться к врачу мануальному терапевту умеющему работать с мышцами и для которого "триггерная точка" не пустые слова не требующие вмешательства а непосредственно объект воздействия. А со старта очень нужно успокоиться и не паниковать, чтобы не усугублять самочувствие. Всё это не родимое проходимое как говорят)
Вместе с тем Вам просто необходимо в корне пересмотреть физио и лфк.
Интересно, Вам неврологи как то объясняли или хотя бы отмечали сколиоз и кифоз в шее? На грыжу валили?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2017)

... Из того что очень явно видно на снимках имеется нарушение статики. В частности шея не должна смещаться в сторону а на снимках она смещена, кроме этого в шее должен быть плавный прогиб вперёд - лордоз а на снимках, простите, фигня какая-то...
Вы не врач, и попробуйте ответить на вопросы не как врач:
- Если у человека сколиоз, то шея будет смещаться в сторону?
- Если у данного человека убрать боль, то его МРт измениться, имеющийся изгиб изменится?


----------



## Evenelf (11 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Если у человека сколиоз, то шея будет смещаться в сторону?


О котором отделе идёт речь? Компенсация будет всегда для соблюдения равновесия.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Если у данного человека убрать боль, то его МРт измениться, имеющийся изгиб изменится?


Фёдор Петрович, зачем так, много факторов ведь. Если инактивировать ТТ то снимок не изменится но боль пройдёт, однако останется ограничение движений, нарушение статики и вместе с тем будет громенная предрасположенность к последующей её активации (любой сквозняк или любое проявление инфекций, герпес тот же). Если же устранить ТТ то вместе с болью пройдёт и нарушение статики и предрасположенность будет определяться только индивидуальными движениями. 
Я не считаю ТТ очень узким явлением. В подавляющем большинстве случаев она является следствием физической перегрузки, далее идут взаимосвязь с органами, инфекции, психоэмоциональные явления и ещё дальше совместные нарушения а-ля точка появилась от перегрузки а заболела от активации герпеса. Как то в этом ключе я размышляю. 
Скажите, если у человека болит спина и ему ставится только фасеточный синдром а всё другое исключается, но всё же есть вероятность снять боль воздействием на прилегающие мышцы то почему не попробовать? Почему в этом случае идёт денервация? Почему не постоянный тармадол?
Поймите, я не бунтарь, я за исследования которые практически не проводятся и за безболезненное будущее. Почему хотя бы в описании МРТ никто не пишет что мышцы фиброзировались? Это же видно и очевидно. Почему не предложить человеку альтернативу? 
Нельзя достичь чего то более совершенного отвергая без анализа и проверки все другие мнения по отношению к устоявшемуся - это топтание на месте. Это земля плоская потому что все так привыкли а проверять мы не будем т. К. Нет оснований.
Искать все влияющие факторы на боль/активность ТТ это в первую очередь нужно в долгосрочной перспективе и по хладнокровной логике, но ограничиваться этим нельзя, хотя бы открыто нужно предлагать услуги на платной основе, это и правда очень тяжело.


----------



## Татьяна0502 (11 Июн 2017)

@Evenelf,


Evenelf написал(а):


> @Татьяна0502, сразу оговорюсь что я не врач.
> Из того что очень явно видно на снимках имеется нарушение статики. В частности шея не должна смещаться в сторону а на снимках она смещена, кроме этого в шее должен быть плавный прогиб вперёд - лордоз а на снимках, простите, фигня какая-то.
> Такая картина вероятно связана с Вашей профессиональной деятельностью либо привычкой.
> Данные обстоятельства безусловно вносят вклад в Ваше самочувствие. Насколько этот вклад велик определить дистанционно просто невозможно. Но то что это может быть причиной Ваших страданий в Вашем случае предположить с огромной долей вероятности очень можно.
> ...


Спасмбо за оперативность. Да, именно, валили на грыжу. И ничего, кроме лфк дома и курсами массаж, не советовали. Ах да, мильгамму при обострении колоть (((!
Мануальная терапия, говорил невролог... Мне опасна... Хм, очень странно. Ведь она бывает разная, вроде как...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> О котором отделе идёт речь? Компенсация будет всегда для соблюдения равновесия.
> 
> Фёдор Петрович, зачем так, много факторов ведь. Если инактивировать ТТ то снимок не изменится но боль пройдёт, однако останется ограничение движений, нарушение статики и вместе с тем будет громенная предрасположенность к последующей её активации (любой сквозняк или любое проявление инфекций, герпес тот же). Если же устранить ТТ то вместе с болью пройдёт и нарушение статики и предрасположенность будет определяться только индивидуальными движениями.
> Я не считаю ТТ очень узким явлением. В подавляющем большинстве случаев она является следствием физической перегрузки, далее идут взаимосвязь с органами, инфекции, психоэмоциональные явления и ещё дальше совместные нарушения а-ля точка появилась от перегрузки а заболела от активации герпеса. Как то в этом ключе я размышляю.
> ...


При всей правильности рассуждений есть ключевая ошибка. Видя любые снимки с кривым позвоночником, говорить о миофасциальной причине боли, как и видя грыжу, говориться о ней как о причине. Сразу возникает понимание, что это кривое надо поправить, что и делают, начиная от массажистов и заканчивая атлантотерапией. Неправильные диагностические критерии приводят к неправильным лечебным задачам.
Наличие или отсутсвие триггеров не оценивается не по снимкам, ни по фото. Это красиво звучит и видно, и понятно пациенту, но это неправильно.
Я как-то писал про пациента, химика по специальности, которому изжогу я снял содой и объяснил этотна уроне реакции нейтрализации, так он теперь все болезни (и не только себе) лечит нейтрализацией, не понимая, что в организме не все нейтрально, есть и кислое и щелочное. Важно чтобы в правильном месте!
Попробуйте кривого много лет выпрямить, только хуже будет. Не нарушайте равновесие!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2017)

Татьяна0502 написал(а):


> @Evenelf,
> 
> Спасмбо за оперативность. Да, именно, валили на грыжу. И ничего, кроме лфк дома и курсами массаж, не советовали. Ах да, мильгамму при обострении колоть (((!
> Мануальная терапия, говорил невролог... Мне опасна... Хм, очень странно. Ведь она бывает разная, вроде как...


Есть две причины для боли - неврологическая и ортопедическая. Ортопедическая -мышцы и суставы. Неврологическая -корешковый синдром. И вся беда, в том что первое заставляют лечить неврологов, а второе не оценивают ортопеды.

Вам надо прежде все отсеять возможные причины боли справа в лице - стоматолог, лор.
Невролог обычно при таких жалобах, думает про мигрень.
Если попадёте к мануальному терапевту, то он скорее всего подумает о синдроме нижней косой мышцы головы.
Тревожное расстройство очевидно есть, не зря лекарства помогают, и оно ухудшает течение любого заболевания, поэтому пока ищите причину не забывайте принимать лекарства и бороться с ним.
А если к этому добавите для начала общеоздоравливпющую гимнастику раза три в неделю, правильно организуете рычащее место и время, подберете правильную подушку (треть дня на ней проводите!, то пока искать будте глядишь и пройдёт.


----------



## Татьяна0502 (11 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам, доктор!)
Дело в том, что боли справа нет. Есть чувство тяжести по всей правой стороне.
Делала мрт головы (заключение прилагается).
А с гимнастикой обязательно. Сегодня уже успела сделать)


----------



## Evenelf (11 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При всей правильности рассуждений есть ключевая ошибка. Видя любые снимки с кривым позвоночником, говорить о миофасциальной причине боли, как и видя грыжу, говориться о ней как о причине. Сразу возникает понимание, что это кривое надо поправить, что и делают, начиная от массажистов и заканчивая атлантотерапией. ... Попробуйте кривого много лет выпрямить, только хуже будет. Не нарушайте равновесие!


Если есть искривление (не врождённые аномалии) то имеются и причины вызывающие это искривление. Если "править" само искривление и не воздействовать непосредственно на причины его вызывающие то эффективность этой правки будет низкой. Т. Е. Если видим кривое то не думаем его править а думаем что вызвало это искривление и воздействуем на него, а "него" - это мышцы. При этом нужно рассматривать не только отдельно взятую область но и другие, т. К. Человек для поддержания равновесия перегружает мышцы в других областях и там тоже происходят изменения. Если взять человека который кривой и в пояснице и в грудном и в шее и всё это скомпенсировано (для равновесия) и вылечить изолировано только шею или поясницу то спустя некоторое время всё вернётся на круги своя т. К. Нужно же держать равновесие.
Другой вопрос в трудозатратах на такое лечение и в самой боли. Если пойти по пути наименьшего сопротивления и только исключить факторы вызывающие активность ТТ, то она перейдёт в латентное состояние как это обычно случается и боль пройдёт, но при этом останется ограничение подвижности называемое в народе старостью и предрасположенность к рецидивам боли - нагнулся шнурок завязать и получил обострение, туда же и тема "герпес как причина боли".
Увидев это значительное искривление вполне можно предположить что оно является причиной страданий, причём не само искривление а мышцы кроме того как самостоятельно болящие но и вызывающие компрессию нервов и артери, однако при этом нельзя отрицать и других возможных составляющих. 
С выявленными нарушениями нужно работать как с вариантом причиняющим страдания или хотя бы для того себя чувствовать лучше и подвижнее. Из других вариантов можно ждать что само пройдёт и дождаться этого, а если не дождаться назвать человека симулянтом или дать группу как бывает в некоторых случаях. Как вариант можно ещё в часть евросоюза съездить и удалить мешающую мышцу.
Понятно что ТТ есть в принципе у всех, у кого-то больше у кого-то меньше. Кому-то они жить не мешают, кому-то мешают, у кого-то есть вредные факторы устранив которые боль пройдёт, у кого-то эти факторы есть но их не получается при обследованиях найти, какие то факторы ещё не открыты медициной. Нужно проводить больше и интенсивнее исследования на эту тему. Однако когда есть человек с болью и он никак не может с ней справиться, врачи в поликлинике разводят руками (не находят этих вредных факторов), а его жизнь превращается в существование то не нарушать равновесие это не гуманно как мне кажется.
Моё личное мнение.


----------

